
The most popular subdomains on the internet - bitquark
https://bitquark.co.uk/blog/2016/02/29/the_most_popular_subdomains_on_the_internet
======
ambirex
I'm confused about hgfgdf and lkjkui anyone have an explanation for those?

~~~
praeivis
I cant find explanation even for govyty or 1rer :-/

